# How do you freeze muffins?



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

I realize this sounds like a totally stupid question (Um, "in the freezer" would be the obvious answer...), but I'm wondering which wrapping/storing method produces the best results.

DS and I really enjoy making muffins, especially on weekends, but they don't keep exceptionally well, and since right now there's only 3 of us, either I eat more than I should while they are fresh, or I end up eating stale or sticky (from ziploc bag) muffins all week until I get sick of them - and inevitably the last one ends up in the compost! Would love to have a method of freezing and reheating that would make them appetizing for breakfast days or weeks later...I'm even having fantasies of a weekend breakfast platter with 3 or 4 kinds of muffins saved from different prior batches...

Thanks mamas!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I toss them in a freezer bag and take out a few for school lunches every so often.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Toss 'em into a ziploc bag into the freezer and then reheat them in the oven for about ten minutes at 350. They'll keep well for a couple of months, and if you have a deep freeze they'll keep even longer.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

I make a big batch and freeze them in zip lock bags. For luche,s I taken them out the night before and keep them in the fridge. When the muffins have been in the lunch box at room temperature for a few hours they next day they are good to eat. I have to say however that there is nothing like fresh out of the oven muffins!


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I freeze them in a freezer bag. I put them in the fridge the night before I'm going to eat them. This works well for us.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

IQF - freeze them individually on a sheet pan, wrap individually in butcher paper (or waxed paper) and then into a freezer bag. We're not totally plastic-free, so as long as I don't have food directly touching the plastic, I'm OK with freezing in it. The key, though, is to freeze them individually, and not throw them all together.

Thaw overnight on the counter and warm in the oven/toaster oven. Even better, if you have a toaster oven is to cut them in half and actually toast them. Mmmm... crunchy exteriors!! Never microwave... blech!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I freeze them in our glass storage containers and then warm 1-2 in the toaster oven. Bread items thaw pretty fast, depending on size and density. I don't care for refrigerated bread items of any kind; they get dried out. If it is a dense item, then I'll thaw on the counter (in a room-temp container, if needed) and then pop in the toaster oven to warm up.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks mamas!









I like the idea of freezing them individually and then popping them into a larger container of some kind - this way I can easily defrost just a few at a time, as needed.

I agree - nothing like fresh, hot-out-of-the-oven muffins - but this is a very nice backup to have. (Also now thinking ahead to foods I can have on hand for our upcoming homebirth - muffins are such a comfort food to me, I'm already looking forward to making a few batches expressly for this purpose!







)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I put 4 in each ziploc and throw them in the freezer. Then I can thaw a bag at a time and very rarely do they go to waste.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

For those of you who pop the muffins into freezer bags, do you also individually wrap the muffins? I have been individually wrapping them with small pieces of plastic wrap. I hate to use more plastic, but I don't want the muffins to stick to the freezer bag (or the sandwich bag when I do thaw them out). Gluten free is not cheap to make and I didn't want to experiment NOT using individual plastic wrap. Thanks!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't wrap in plastic at all. I set them single layer in a glass container, then freeze. No sticking. Some types don't stick and I'll layer them in different glass containers with nothing between the layers.


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

We just throw them in a freezer bag.


----------

